# Clinton River last Thursday 2-23-2012



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Been too busy to get on the computer lately but, 3 friends and I were fishing in our usual neck of the woods last thursday morning. Started jigging and kept geting Sucker. some were even good size. at 8 AM I caught a 23" 3 lb. Walleye. At 9 AM on the dot my buddy caught a very nice 28.25" 8.3 lb. Walleye. After that it slowed down for a bit ( except the Suckers ) so i decided to change to a chrome Erie Dearie with and emerald shiner. 3rd cast in I landed a 28.5" 8.11 lb. Steelhead and 20 minutes later my other buddy caught another 8 lb. steely. That was all before noon. After that it slowed down with a Sucker here and there. I have not been out since. Hope to have thime tomorrow after work. Untill then tight lines everyone.


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice job that's a dandy eye but you can't keep them right now can you!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Heres the other Steelhead my friend caught and some pics. with a stick. My friend sent me a pic. of the Steel in the bath tub. Said it was his new pet but know he is joking.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

That one fish is a brown bro. Was it spittin' eggs? Looks like she still had some in her. Nice fish!


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

March 15 untill the last Saturday of April the river is closed for Pike and Walleye


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Looks like one. No eggs though


----------



## Lubbs (Jan 7, 2012)

Congrats on the great catches ! I'll hopefully have a picture or too to post next weekend .


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

I thought it looked like a brown too! Nice fish though


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I thought a brown as well. 

Unless the regs have changed (haven't checked them) you should be able keep eyes until March 15th.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

March 15th is the closer for walleye

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Walleye and Pike. Doing well in the river lately with Walleye. Hope it holds up.


----------



## psycodad (Jul 17, 2004)

Pikewhisperer said:


> Walleye and Pike. Doing well in the river lately with Walleye. Hope it holds up.


 Any tips on baits? Thanks in advance.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

That's a whopper brown in my opinion. Nice fish and if it is a brown, quite a nice catch.

Do you guys think that brown came from Lake Huron? Does Lake Erie have any brown trout?


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Not sure. It's very probable it came from one of the big lakes. It hit a 5/8 oz. chrome Erie Dearie with an emerald shiner on the main hook.


----------



## psycodad (Jul 17, 2004)

No doubt a lake run brown, (all black dots, square tail) if you believe the DNR theories it is most likely from the lake downstream from the river mouth which would be lake Erie. The theory is the fish follow the current when the smolt and leave. Some lake run browns are planted in Ohio, it could be that one of the planted fish in the upper river out migrated and returned. They are late fall spawners and tend to winter over in the river. Lake run browns are not too common in the Clinton but I have caught them before.


----------



## unclecrash (Mar 3, 2007)

What would make more sence to me is that it came out of paint creek where they have browns and migrated back up. I have seen the same thing on the huron river below camp dearborn. I have seen some whopper rainbows the size of steel head. When I asked the dnr about it they said there are none down stream of camp dearborn and they are probably dropping over the damn from the plants at proud lake.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

Shift7609 said:


> Nice job that's a dandy eye but you can't keep them right now can you!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


March 15th is the last day of season....


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> That's a whopper brown in my opinion. Nice fish and if it is a brown, quite a nice catch.
> 
> Do you guys think that brown came from Lake Huron? Does Lake Erie have any brown trout?


That *IS *brown. And a nice one at that! WOW!


----------



## speedway2899 (Feb 20, 2012)

dammm!!! nice job!!


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Pikewhisperer said:


> March 15 untill the last Saturday of April the river is closed for Pike and Walleye





gunrod said:


> I thought a brown as well.
> 
> Unless the regs have changed (haven't checked them) you should be able keep eyes until March 15th.





RippinLipp said:


> March 15th is the closer for walleye
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Closed on March 16th. Still open on the 15th til midnight.

Season is closed March 16th till 12:00am last Sat. in April.


----------



## wild on the fly (Jul 3, 2006)

Brown Trout is also closed from Sept 30- Last Sat in April in a Type 4 stream. Hopefully he released it but it looks pretty dead in the pic


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

wild on the fly said:


> Brown Trout is also closed from Sept 30- Last Sat in April in a Type 4 stream. Hopefully he released it but it looks pretty dead in the pic


Yep....

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Melo313 (Feb 4, 2013)

Congrats! That's a great day of fishing! I've never seen a Brown Trout that big from the Clinton. Would u mind saying the general location of the clinton? Thanks a lot and tight lines!


----------



## mencelewski (Sep 4, 2012)

Where were u fishing at when u caught all those walleyes and browns?


----------



## slablegend (Oct 1, 2011)

Nice catch pike whisper and congrats to Baker on the wally. I need to catch up with you guys one day>


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

It was a fluke at best. I was in Sterling Hts. A guy I know caught a 9 lb. Brown last week using a similar method a mile or two down stream from where I got mine. He did release it and when he sends me the pics from his camera I will post them. On that note, hoping to get out early tomorrow to hit the hole for some Steel or ..........Walleye maybe? 

Sent from the Halls of Krom


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

That awesome Pike, this is a lake run I caught in the Clinton swinging last fall. They are few and far between, but they do come in.


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Sweet! They are always a plesent surprise. Should be out of work in a little over an hour. Then its off to the hole

Sent from the Halls of Krom


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm hitting the upper for some brownies


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

The upper was on today, how did you guys do? 

Pic of the day share:


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Hey mav... i talked to you at RW today...nice job. Did u check that spot out i told u about? I saw someone fishing a ways a way... thought it might been u

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice to put a name with a face. No I didn't get there. But after thinking about it, I have fished there. I just accessed downstream through a sub and hikes up river. It's good water back there.


----------

